# Little Lagoon



## B Crad (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm going to be in Gulf Shores next week with the family. We are staying on Little Lagoon in Lagoon Towers. I'm going to try and rent a kayak for the week and sneak out in the mornings or evenings to hopefully catch some fish. I'm normally a freshwater guy living in TX, but was wondering if y'all could put me on some fish. I'm not picky with what I catch. I will have a cast net for live bait, but would also love to catch some on artificial. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Check with downunderdiveshop.com, I think that rent yaks?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Both down under and Ike's beach service rent kayaks and there is no better way to fish the lagoon.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Don't overlook dragging the yak to the beach early in the morning as well. Go see Chris V at Sams and he will fix you up.


----------



## B Crad (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. Do you generally fish the lagoon and beach side the same? Live bait on bottom? Sorry, I'm new to the saltwater world. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Go to the kayak reports section for tips on fishing the gulf.


----------

